# Criptocorn vendi stoped growing



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have in my 30Gl tank a lot of criptocorn vendi which was growing very nicely with 8 hrs of single 20W GLO_life T8 lamp. After upgrading to dual T5HO 24W fixture for 6 hrs a day and dozing Flourish excel 3ml every day all my other plants took off but cript started to die. Any idea why ?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

crypt usually melt when they are in new environment. Even though you didn't remove the plant but you've changed the environment by adding more light and increasing carbon amount in the system. I think they will rebound in few weeks if not sooner.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yup, some plants need time to readjust


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

GAT said:


> crypt usually melt when they are in new environment. Even though you didn't remove the plant but you've changed the environment by adding more light and increasing carbon amount in the system. I think they will rebound in few weeks if not sooner.


So they will / should regrow again, right ?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, so don't throw them away just yet.


----------

